# What are to request at OKW



## Nancy (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

We staying at OKW on Oct 24.  I know there are different areas, but unsure which one to request.  We will be 3 adults, no kids.  Can you walk to Downtown Disney?  How far and which area would be the best?

We have a 1 bedroom.  Have any been refurbished lately?

Thanks for any help,

NClingen


----------



## GadgetRick (Oct 14, 2009)

It's a large resort but many people like to be near the hospitality area (office) so you could request a room near there.

You can't really walk to DTD but they have regular boats (and busses) which take you there.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 14, 2009)

GadgetRick said:


> .  You can't really walk to DTD but they have regular boats (and busses) which take you there.



Well, last year when I stayed there I walked to DTD several times.  It's a nice walk - not more than 20 or 25 minutes from what I recall, though a bit confusing the first time to figure out where you need to go.  It takes you right by the new SSR Tree Houses - not sure if those are open yet?

We did take both the boat and bus to DTD also, and the bus took absolutely forever - much longer time than the walk.


----------



## GadgetRick (Oct 15, 2009)

tashamen said:


> Well, last year when I stayed there I walked to DTD several times.  It's a nice walk - not more than 20 or 25 minutes from what I recall, though a bit confusing the first time to figure out where you need to go.  It takes you right by the new SSR Tree Houses - not sure if those are open yet?
> 
> We did take both the boat and bus to DTD also, and the bus took absolutely forever - much longer time than the walk.


True. Just most people aren't into walking for that long.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 15, 2009)

Which area did you stay in to walk to DTD?

Thanks for the info.

Nancy


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 15, 2009)

The closest buildings to the walkway to SSR and Downtown Disney are numbers 53 to 56. It's a lovely walk if you have the time.

Buildings 23 to 26 were closed for renovations when we were there earlier this year.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 16, 2009)

It is a long walk to DTD from SSR, but if you have the time and energy....go for it. But lets face it, in WDW walking is probably the biggest thing you will do, followed by standing in line and spend money!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> It is a long walk to DTD from SSR, but if you have the time and energy....go for it. But lets face it, in WDW walking is probably the biggest thing you will do, followed by standing in line and spend money!



We are also going on 10/24, and walking isn't sounding appealing right now.  I sprained my ankle this past Saturday and have just one week to get better.  It isn't going to happen for me.  Rick may have to rent a wheelchair at one of the medical supply places nearby, and I am not happy about it.  

On a brighter note, we are staying at VWL the first week, AKL the second, and we have our daughter, son-in-law, and granddaughter with us.  Really looking forward to AKL!  Granddaughter loves animals!


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 16, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are also going on 10/24, and walking isn't sounding appealing right now.  I sprained my ankle this past Saturday and have just one week to get better.  It isn't going to happen for me.  Rick may have to rent a wheelchair at one of the medical supply places nearby, and I am not happy about it.
> 
> On a brighter note, we are staying at VWL the first week, AKL the second, and we have our daughter, son-in-law, and granddaughter with us.  Really looking forward to AKL!  Granddaughter loves animals!



FYI....If you are going to rent a wheelchair, I recommend Walker Mobility. Very good rates and great service. Also, all of the resorts have "free" wheelchairs for guests to use. Just ask for one upon check-in, you just have to sign for it. We have done both....rent and use the resort chairs. Considering you are going next week, there will be plenty of chairs available last minute or at the resort. 

Two of the best themed WDW resorts. Your granddaughter will absolutely flip over the animals at AK. Have a great trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on the wheelchair rental!  This is probably going to be a necessity, partly because when I walk, I will favor the one foot over the other, and that will cause other aches and pains.  I don't need to get pains in the hips and knees because I have a sprained ankle.  

Our granddaughter is going to be three in February, so she is just the right age to enjoy the animals.  They often go to Cheyenne Mountain Zoo in Colorado Springs, and she loves to feed the giraffes.  

Nancy, my advice to you for Old Key West is to avoid the units near the bus stops and the bus routes, especially the four-way stops.  Those buses are loud, and you will not sleep at night.  

Rick was wakeful the entire time we stayed in a unit by a four-way stop, because in his dazed, sleepy state, he kept hearing those buses and thought the firetruck was leaving the firehouse without him, and he is the engineer that DRIVES the firetruck.  We moved after two nights of the noise.  He was so relieved to get a good night's sleep.


----------



## tomandrobin (Oct 16, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the wheelchair rental!  This is probably going to be a necessity, partly because when I walk, I will favor the one foot over the other, and that will cause other aches and pains.



My wife has had on/off foot problems the past three years. So walking the parks have become very difficult at times. We rent a chair at New Years cause the "free" chairs are limited. But for off-peak times, we just use the courtesy chairs at the resorts. 

Two weekends ago, when we were at WDW, we used the resort chair for my brother. He was able to walk the first 2 days, but by day 3 he was done. After 4 surgeries, and several rods in his back, he can not tolerate the beating all the walking at WDW does to you.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 16, 2009)

Never thought about noise of busses.  I'm really confused what to ask for.

Nancy

ps.  Not even sure it's worth asking.


----------



## tashamen (Oct 22, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Which area did you stay in to walk to DTD?



Sorry for the belated reply - I just got back from a short trip to Sandestin yesterday, where I did not go online at all.  We were on the top floor in building 21 at OKW, close to the Millers Road bus stop.  (It was very quiet there.)  The walking path to DTD leaves from near buildings 54 and 55.

I love to walk so to me that was not a long walk.  As an example, at my stay this week at Club Intrawest in Sandestin, I walked to the beach there every day rather than drive, go by bike or the free tram.  This was about a 25 minute walk one way.


----------



## dvc_john (Oct 22, 2009)

One thing to know about OKW - the first buildings built have bathrooms that can only be accessed from the bedroom. Subsequent buildings have a second door to the bathroom. If you are in a 1-br unit and have someone sleeping in the living room, you'll want a unit that has that second door to the bathroom, so that they do not have to go thru the bedroom. With that in mind, you should ask for building numbers 30 and up. 

Here is a map of OKW:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/OKWMap.gif


----------

